# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Let's see your bananas/coral glows!

## Trackstrong83

Any bananas/coral glow and combos let's see em! 

I might be getting a banana male for my birthday  :Very Happy: 
Now I wanna see some pictures!

----------


## Mrl249

Here is our little guy we will be receiving this week. Pic courtesy of Jonathan Foltz.

Also a b day present  :Wink:

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## Coopers Constrictors

With a touch of Enchi...

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## Pythonfriend

i love to see these pics, but please, could you include the age with each one?

banana/CG pics are basically worthless without age reference, they just change too much. with age reference, such pictures are very educational.

----------


## Trackstrong83

Ahh I love them! Keep them coming!

----------


## Mr.Spence

Really need to get some better pics of this little guy, but thought I'd share any way. Here is our male coral glow possible het. pied.

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## Dave Green

Here are some at different ages...

Woma and Banana Woma hatchlings


Spider Banana at about 5 months old


Coral Glow Bumble Bee adult


Banana Woma adult

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Banana 13M1- acquired 6/20/13 from Wilbanks at 73g. 704g empty today, and it is feeding day. 7 visual locks to date and started locking at 550g. An extra gene buried in there to prove out for Mike  :Wink: 



Banana 13M2- acquired 7/16/13 from Wilbanks, unshed and unfed at 61g. 594g empty today... feeding day today as well. 12 visual locks to date, and he started locking at 380g. You can see the difference between him and 13M1  :Wink:

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## RuGGeR

Here's my 4 mths old boy @ ard 360gms...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-20-2014),_DNACurtusK_ (01-21-2014),_jben_ (02-08-2014),_Royal Hijinx_ (01-20-2014)

----------


## Mrl249

> Here's my 4 mths old boy @ ard 360gms...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


DAAAAYYYYYYYYUUUMMMMM nice. Holy cow

----------


## Trackstrong83

> Here's my 4 mths old boy @ ard 360gms...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Banana g-stripe?!?!

----------


## dbherp

Here's mine

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## Trackstrong83

> Here's mine


Is that a normal banana??

----------


## RuGGeR

> Banana g-stripe?!?!


Yup, Banana G stripe... Banana split..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## RuGGeR

> Is that a normal banana??


Definately & clearly not just a Banana..... Don't know what it is BUT it's super Awesome... Male/female? I would love to have this one if its for sale....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Trackstrong83

> Definately & clearly not just a Banana..... Don't know what it is BUT it's super Awesome... Male/female? I would love to have this one if its for sale....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking...
Hmmm....maybe a pewter banana?

----------


## dbherp

Thanks guys! I believe he is a Fire Pewter Banana.

----------


## Trackstrong83

> Thanks guys! I believe he is a Fire Pewter Banana.


I was so close! Lol
Beautiful snake though. I'm loving the banana gene more and more everyday.

----------


## ZacharyPoller

wow some amazing shots on here

----------


## Pythonfriend

> Yup, Banana G stripe... Banana split..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


banana split   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

seriously, that name is funny and descriptive, and currently there is no banana g-stripe on WOBP, you could give it a try and see if you can get banana split listed.

----------


## wendhend

This is my male. He hatched in 2013, but I don't know his exact age. His name is Del Monte!    :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_Artemille_ (01-22-2014),cayley (02-08-2017),_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## Mrl249

> This is my male. He hatched in 2013, but I don't know his exact age. His name is Del Monte!


Nice

----------

_wendhend_ (01-22-2014)

----------


## tat2d1

This is my male, Opie. My wife bought him for me for Xmas from Loxahatchee Herp Hatchery. I got him Dec 4th at 130 grams, weighed him Sunday and he's up to 175. I'm looking forward to pairing him with our pied girl, Piper, in a couple of years when she's ready to go.

[IMG]

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## Trackstrong83

Anyone else?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Derrick



----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## Trackstrong83

> 


I have my fingers crossed to make some banana mojaves

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Need some new pics since there the black speckles have come out but for now here you go.

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014),rabernet (02-07-2014)

----------


## Trackstrong83

Are there any banana combos that domt show the black speckles with age? 
Like a banana fire? Or a banana enchi?

----------


## black06gt

Here's my Banana when we was around 85g

Here he is now @ 312g, His blushing seems to be getting brighter orange each shed

The black speckling seems to vary from snake to snake. I've seen a few the same age as mine that had 2x-3x more black specs

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## REBELLMORPH

Coral Glow Mojave at 150g



Coral Glow Mojave at 500g



Coral Glow Mojave at 850g /15mo old

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014),rabernet (02-07-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

> Need some new pics since there the black speckles have come out but for now here you go.


What is the genes in this?!? So beautiful

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Here is a better pic of my first Banana when he was just a few months old..... a little something extra in him as well that we will be trying to prove out.

----------

_jben_ (02-08-2014)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> What is the genes in this?!? So beautiful
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


Thanks, just a Coral Glow, I am picky so I picked up the best looking one I could find  :Wink:

----------


## ZacharyPoller

> Thanks, just a Coral Glow, I am picky so I picked up the best looking one I could find


Clearly you did a good job

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (02-07-2014)

----------


## j94712

omg! im very jealous of everyone of you guys' bananas! great looking snakes!

----------


## BigIan

Might be getting a Banana 100% hey Pied, fingers TIGHTLY crossed!!!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Might be getting a Banana 100% hey Pied, fingers TIGHTLY crossed!!!


I'm trying to make some.....

----------

